# Visitors guide to 'Ull



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

My pal who lines in Anlaby near Hull has sent me this visitors guide to 'Ull.

Here you go...

Visitors guide to 'Ull

Russell

I am sure there is one of these for Barnsley. I had a similar one a few years ago with famous words such as...

Trackkyshedz - The Yorshire Traction bus depot

Does anyone have a copy?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

A Derbyshire? one I like

"whoworriwie, worriwiu, orworriwiisen? (spelling) 8) 





Who was he with? Was he with you? or was he on his own?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And why, If the name of the place is Kingston upon Hull, is it referred to as Hull, rather than Kingston? After all, Upton on Severn isn't called Severn, it's Upton; Wath upon Dearne isn't called Dearne in the locality, it's Wath. How many more of these places are there?
And why is my head full of such trivial stuff? :roll:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Cos there is a place called Kingston upon Hull and there is Hull - unless you from Hull then its Ull!

Greenie


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Upton upon Severn is on the river Severn, so it's called Upton.
Kingston upon Hull was the village "at the side" of Hull that is on the Humber.
John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jiggles said:


> Upton upon Severn is on the river Severn, so it's called Upton.
> Kingston upon Hull was the village "at the side" of Hull that is on the Humber.
> John


Thanks John; so there's no river Hull that dribbles into the Humber? So there were 2 places, one called Hull, and one called Kingston upon Hull? Obviously a more upmarket sort of place :roll: Does Prescott live there? :wink:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> My pal who lines in Anlaby near Hull has sent me this visitors guide to 'Ull.
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

If your friend really comes from Anlaby he would say Kingston upon Hull not 'Ull. 

Having been born in Hull I can tell you that the Hull accent is unique although shared in a slightly less pronounced way by 'locals' as far away as Goole, York and Bridlington.

_Ar gorrit for narn narty narn_ - It cost me nearly ten pounds, sums the accent up beautifully. The 'ar' sound is so easy to pick up if you know what you're listening for.

I was born in Hull and I've picked up that sound and identified people all over the place and often many years after they have left the Hull area.
The most recent occasion was in September on the campsite Chateau le Verdoyer when it transpired that the chap I spoke to and then identified as from Hull now lived in Richmond in North Yorkshire and had done so for 30 years!

Mind you, I never get identified as a Hullensian. 'Cos I speak proper.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Does Prescott live there? :wink:


Perhaps.....but whether he does or does not, I daresay

" 'eel bray yer eddin' "

Jon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*'Ull*

Gillian

The "he" is a "she" and she never says 'Ull. She comes from "Anlabeeeee" if anyone asks.

The only time (sorry, the only tarm) I have heard Debs say "Kingston" was when talking about the shares she bought in Kingston Communications!

Russell


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: 'Ull*



Rapide561 said:


> .....The "he" is a "she" and she never says 'Ull. She comes from "Anlabeeeee" if anyone asks.
> 
> Russell


Russell

We could have been neighbours (if she's old enough  ) as we lived in Willerbeeeee at one time.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*'Ull*

Hi

Near Safeways as was, now Waitrose.

Russell


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*'Ull*

 Brilliant. I think that 'Ull should be elevated to its rightful place alongside Welsh, Gaelic, Breton, Basque, and Neapolitan.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
Not all of us ullies speak like that. Some of us can speak propa if we wanna. But some times we do not choose to speak in the correct manner.

We can revert to full beswick ( East Yorkshire)if we want to.

But it's nice that people will find out a bit of information of a northern city
as it was described back in the 1940's.

From cloudy Kingston upon Hull (the correct name).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*'Ull*

Hi

What is Beswick? Could you write a few sentences please?

Russell


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Russell

A Bit of Beswick just for you.

Eh up
Goa fil kettl up wi wata
Eeee that were reet good.
Now then aw a yer?
Tha nos tha lad is a reet badun.

and lastly very broad Beswick see if you can translate it

So ers ta me an mi wifs husband notforgrin miself, an if eva tha dos owt fa nowt alas doit fa thi sen, (Unless) they are from Yorkshire, of cause Tek gud care all ye Yorkies. 

Beswick is a village in East Yorkshire and locals usually call the dialect Beswick.


----------



## 109835 (Feb 10, 2008)

Another couple of 'Beswickians'!

Thers only me an thee that owt like round 'ere, and at times i'm not so sure about thee!

If ever tha' duz out for nowt allus di it for thiself!

Up't 'Targers'! Urope next year?

BaznJan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Cannot speak Beswick, but just love Hull - every time I go there, I am going on my hols    

Sue


----------

